# WOC: Quite Cute



## Curly1908 (Feb 1, 2011)

What's on your list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Playing Koi - Creamy white peach pink (Satin)
  	Quite Cute - Bright whitened lavender (Cremesheen)


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 1, 2011)

lipsticks:
Candy Yum-Yum - Neon pink (Matte)
Quite Cute - Bright whitened lavender (Cremesheen)

  	and the blush:
Sakura - Lavender with pearly deep magenta heart (Frost)

  	I was thinking about maybe getting the nail polish but mac's polish chips so easily on me!!  i only like one of the eyeshadows thats in the quad, so unfortunately imma skip that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This collection is truly quite cute though lol.


----------



## Mykindapretty (Apr 8, 2011)

I got:  Lipsticks in Candy Yum-yum, Play Time, and Quite Cute  Nail polishes: Ice cream cake and the purple one (can't remenber the name)  Pencil in In Synch  I'm NC45 and thug I wouldn't find anything I liked, but surprise, surprise!


----------



## afulton (Apr 9, 2011)

*Quite Cute (WOC)*

Sorry...didn't see the other thread on this topic.

  	Did you pick up anything from the Quite Cute Collection?  What are you loving?  What are you leaving?

  	At first I was skipping until I read all of these threads and saw some YT videos.  I went to get:
  	Candy Yum-Yum l/s (2x)
  	Quite Cute l/s
  	Playtime l/s
  	St. Germain l/s

  	I am leaving the blushes because my current blush collection is out of control. Just have too many that will last several lifetimes.  The eyeshadow quad was too chalky and pale for my taste.

  	Wasn't sure if the lip liners would work for me.


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2011)

There's a post already, here's the link  http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173316/woc-quite-cute


----------



## afulton (Apr 9, 2011)

nunu said:


> http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173316/woc-quite-cute



 	Thanks, I know...my post was edited with the disclaimer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2011)

[quote name="afulton" url="/forum/thread/174552/quite-cute-woc#post_2104927"]	Sorry...didn't see the other thread on this topic.

	Did you pick up anything from the Quite Cute Collection?  What are you loving?  What are you leaving?

	At first I was skipping until I read all of these threads and saw some YT videos.  I went to get:
	Candy Yum-Yum l/s (2x)
	Quite Cute l/s
	Playtime l/s
	St. Germain l/s

	I am leaving the blushes because my current blush collection is out of control. Just have too many that will last several lifetimes.  The eyeshadow quad was too chalky and pale for my taste.

*Wasn't sure if the lip liners would work for me*.  
[/quote]  You should definitely get Boldly Bare liner!


----------



## afulton (Apr 10, 2011)

afulton said:


> You should definitely get Boldly Bare liner!


	Really???  I will go check it out.  The two MAC counters that I went to did not have it on display so I didn't get a chance to swatch that one.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 10, 2011)

I just want Candy YumYum lipstick =)


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 10, 2011)

nothing sparked my interest...sadly.


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2011)

so far I didn't get anything from this collection, I think i'll just pass it.


----------



## Sass (Apr 11, 2011)

Candy Yum Yum was on the list, but I didn't get anything and I don't regret it.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 11, 2011)

I want Candy Yum Yum and Play Time Lipsticks but I think I waited too late because it seems all my local counters are sold out of CYY.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

After much debate I got Candy Yum Yum l/s. I was also hoping to walk away with Play Time as well. However in my opinion if you already have Up The Amp  ( MAC) or Berry Haute ( Revlon) you don't really need this color. If you insist on getting Play Time the major difference between it and Up The Amp is UTA is more purple, PT is more pink. HTH


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got Candy Yum Yum l/s, Plaing Koi l/s, Play Time l/s, Quite Cute l/s and CUTiE Quad from this collection. I am loving them!!


----------



## Cocosmith (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so I went to get some of the items the first day it came out and everything I wanted was SOLD OUT.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So the MAC addict
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'am couldnt leave empty handed, Lol.  So I bought the Quad-Cutie, because the MUA convinced me it could work with a base.  I also got the Quite Cute l/s.  So I rushed home and ordered all the L/S I wanted (Candy Yum-Yum, Play-Time, St. Germain).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are on their way. For a minute I thought MAC was going to tell me they were SOLD OUT, because it took a while before they shipped my order.  Anyway so excited to get Candy Yum-Yum, its so Pretty!!!  Also I tried on Quite Cute L/S, OMG it was not for me, too chalky/white looking.  Maybe I needed to add something to it, if anyone know please advise me.  Also I returned the Quad, the color payoff was not working for me, so if this QUAD worked for someone, please give me feedback.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any whoo!!! at the end of the day, my wallet is VERY HAPPY this month. Lol


----------



## keyflyhair (Apr 15, 2011)

I found a video of a woman of color MAC makeup artist with a tutorial using the Cutie quad, Playtime lipstick and I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U plush glass.  She received everything gratis.

http://youtu.be/dtPW1COOB3E 

  	She looks cute!


----------



## keyflyhair (Apr 15, 2011)

Cocosmith said:


> Ok, so I went to get some of the items the first day it came out and everything I wanted was SOLD OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	I'm still on the fence about my Cutie quad.  I've worn a look once but I had to work soooo hard to make it work.  I JUST put the quad and receipt in my purse today with the intention of returning it but I still don't know.  After watching the video I just posted... now I want to give it another shot (heehee).  I bought the Quite Cute lippie and I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U plushglass but NOW I want the Playtime lippie.  I thought it would be too much like my Violetta but I hear they are NOTHING alike.


----------



## mekaboo (Apr 17, 2011)

keyflyhair said:


> I found a video of a woman of color MAC makeup artist with a tutorial using the Cutie quad, Playtime lipstick and I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocosmith (Apr 18, 2011)

keyflyhair said:


> I found a video of a woman of color MAC makeup artist with a tutorial using the Cutie quad, Playtime lipstick and I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	 Thanks alot, I will check it out.  So you like the Quite Cute L/S.  I really wanted it, but it didnt work for me.  That Plushglass stuff stings my lips. Lol.  My order for my other L/S arrives today.  Yea!!!!


----------



## keyflyhair (Apr 18, 2011)

^^I LOVE Quite Cute lipstick and the plushglass.  I started wearing it with Currant lipliner.  I posted a picture of the combo in this thread.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173299/mac-quite-cute-discussion/3180  

  	It's my favorite lipstick at this moment


----------



## Amija (Apr 18, 2011)

I passed.   The colors just weren't for me.  The whole collection looks like it's made for teenagers.


----------



## Cocosmith (Apr 19, 2011)

Gurl!!!!! You have took that color to another Level!!!!!! I'am Lovin it!!!! Now I have to check to see if they still have some available. Thanx alot.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 22, 2011)

Amija said:


> I passed.   The colors just weren't for me.  The whole collection looks like it's made for teenagers.



 	rightfully so.  it's MAC's 2010 pre-prom collection.    pre prom for the last few years had been kind of of universal.  this year, there was a clear audience in mind, lol.


----------

